# Lüfterkurve richtig einstellen im BIOS (MSI-Motherboard)



## BleiOS (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallöle, ich benötige Hilfe beim Einstellen meiner Lüfter.
Mein Lüfter läuft laut BIOS und GPU-Z konstant mit ca 2000RPM. 
Daher sind diese auch dauerhaft deutlich zu hören, das nervt im Normalbetrieb beim Googlen etc schon auf Dauer.

Könntet Ihr mir daher eventuell helfen, die Lüfterkurve richtig einzustellen? Ich kenne mich da 0 aus und möchte einfach nur gerne einen ruhigeren Betrieb, eventuell auch beim Zocken etwas  Es soll schon nichts überhitzen logischerweise, aber auch möglichst leise sein, aber eben im grünen Bereich. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob benötigt, ich liste hier aber mal paar Specs auf:

- i9-9900K
- 32 GB RAM
- MSI RTX 2080 TI
- Mehrere Kühler, Grafikkarte logischerweise, an der CPU eine Wasserkühlung, und noch am Gehäuse 2 Kühler. 

Zur Hilfe hab ich ein Bild angehangen, welches meine aktuelle Lüfterkurve im BIOS zeigt und alle anderen Daten, die eventuell wichtig sind.
Habe hier wirklich absolut keine Ahnung, bin erfahrener im Umgang mit Software als mit Hardware.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Vorraus!


----------



## DAU_0815 (13. Oktober 2020)

Erste wichtiges Programm: HW Monitor








						HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID
					

HWMonitor is a hardware monitoring program that reads PC systems main health sensors : voltages, temperatures, powers, currents, fans speed, utilizations, clock speeds ...             The program handles :                              CPU and GPU-level hardware monitoring                 LPCIO...




					www.cpuid.com
				




Damit kannst du Temperaturen und Drehzahlen bequem auslesen. Und dann legt man los und probiert aus. Alle Lüfter sind im Zusammenspiel zu sehen. Es lohnt nicht, einzelne Lüftergruppen, wie z.B. Gehäuselüfter auf minimale Drahzahl zu stellen und damit langfrisitger Last die Grafikkarte zu überhitzen mit in Folge sehr hoch drheenden Lüftern.

Du kannst gerade bei MSI im Bios sehr bequem mit dem Maus die einzelnen Punkte verschieben und ausprobieren, welche Konsequenzen es hat. Das Thema ist viel zu individuell, um Dir eine Lüfterkurve vorzugeben. Da muiss man sich leider etwas hinsetzen und viel probieren, im Zweifel auf einzelne Lüfter neu kaufen oder zusätzliche installieren.

Die Grafikkartenlüfter kann man hiermit sehr gut regeln. Ist ein bisschen versteckt im Menü, wirst Du aber finden:





						Deluxe Christmas Gifts Bundle | MSI Desktop & Monitor
					

Buy Selected Gaming Desktop and Gaming Monitor, Get MSI Deluxe Christmas Gifts




					de.msi.com
				




Viel Spaß beim Optimieren. Es lohnt!


----------



## BleiOS (13. Oktober 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Erste wichtiges Programm: HW Monitor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstmal Danke für die Antwort. Ist das denn ohne Fachwissen nicht riskant, nachher zerschieß ich mir die CPU oder die GraKa?


----------



## DAU_0815 (13. Oktober 2020)

BleiOS schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Antwort. Ist das denn ohne Fachwissen nicht riskant, nachher zerschieß ich mir die CPU oder die GraKa?


Nein, weil alle Komponenten  temperaturgeregelt herunterfahren können. Wird es den Chips zu heiß, drosseln sie ihren Stromverbrauch. Darum schaut man auf die Temperaturen und wie weit man vom jeweiligen Temperaturlimit weg ist. Darum der HW-Monitor, der zeigt Dir alles.


----------

